# Indiana Jones 5: Nur Harrison Ford wird Indy spielen



## Darkmoon76 (26. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5: Nur Harrison Ford wird Indy spielen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Nur Harrison Ford wird Indy spielen*


----------



## Batze (26. Mai 2019)

Eingebildeter Lackaffe.

Ohne Steven Spielberg und George Lucas wäre er ein nichts.

Carrie Fisher (Star Wars) hatte damals schon gesagt das er ein Arroganter Selbstdarstellender/Egoist Typ ist. Das kommt wohl jetzt wieder raus.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Mai 2019)

Naja, Erfolg der einen zu Kopf steigt plus Altersstarrsinn sind halt keine gute Kombi. 

Wie ich Hollywood "kenne" werden sie einfach Indiana Jones mit einem anderen Schauspieler rebooten spätestens wenn er tot ist und machen kann er dagegen eh nichts.


----------



## SpieleKing (26. Mai 2019)

Es gibt nur einen Indy, alle Filme die meinen das ändern zu müssen werden ganz einfach boykottiert, so einfach ist das!
Das hat auch nichts mit Erfolg zu Kopf gestiegen zu tun,  es ist einfach nur ein Unding das HW aus Geldgier am liebsten jeden Klassiker ausschlachten möchte, ist einfacher und billiger als neue zu erfinden/drehen. Sowas sollte man kollektiv bekämpfen!


----------



## Jalpar (26. Mai 2019)

Man kann von der Aussage halten was man will. Aber letztlich hat er recht. Für die Fans gibt es nur einen Dr. Henry Jones jr., und der ist Harrison Ford. Bei einem Reboot würde jeder Schauspieler, der in diese Rolle schlüpft immer mit Harrison Ford verglichen werden. Und damit kann ein Reboot sehr leicht schiefgehen. Und das hier ist auch nicht Star Trek, in dem man einfach eine neue Zeitlinie kreieren, und den Leuten einen neuen Kirk vor die Nase setzen kann. 

Es gab auch so einen anderen, in dem ein Charakter, der von Harrison Ford geprägt wurde, von einem anderen Schauspieler dargestellt wurde. Eben jener Film war finanziell nicht erfolgreich.


----------



## Batze (26. Mai 2019)

Jalpar schrieb:


> Man kann von der Aussage halten was man will. Aber letztlich hat er recht. Für die Fans gibt es nur einen Dr. Henry Jones jr., und der ist Harrison Ford. Bei einem Reboot würde jeder Schauspieler, der in diese Rolle schlüpft immer mit Harrison Ford verglichen werden. Und damit kann ein Reboot sehr leicht schiefgehen. Und das hier ist auch nicht Star Trek, in dem man einfach eine neue Zeitlinie kreieren, und den Leuten einen neuen Kirk vor die Nase setzen kann.
> 
> Es gab auch so einen anderen, in dem ein Charakter, der von Harrison Ford geprägt wurde, von einem anderen Schauspieler dargestellt wurde. Eben jener Film war finanziell nicht erfolgreich.



Ach was. Man muss nur den/die richtigen finden. Im Game sieht es doch aus so aus. Lara Croft, schon vergessen. Was haben sie alle für Unkenrufe vermeldet als die neue Lara im game erschien. Und wie war es, es war Super, besser als davor.
Es uss nur einer kommen mit Witz Charm und neuer Melone und der Vorgänger ist schneller vergessen als du denkst. Vor allem, das Publikum ändert sich Heute schneller als vor 30 Jahren. Heute gehen die Kids/Jugendlichen ins Kino die mit unseren Idolen erstmal nur bedingt was anfangen können. 
Kommt da ein neuer Jugendheld ist ganz schnell auch ein neuer Indi da.
So ist eben der lauf der Zeit.

Und wegen Startrek. Niemand hätte geglaubt das es jemals einen Kirk aus den Sessel gerissen hätte, und was dann, dann kam Picard, der sogar Zig mal besser war. Fertig. Und Indi ist auch nur eine Zeitlinie. Wie sagte schon mein alter Lehrmeister, niemand ist endgültig, wir sind alle ersetzbar und austauschbar.

Und glaube mir, wenn da ein Steven Spielberg oder/und George Lucas dahinterstecken ist der alte ganz schnell vergessen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. Mai 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Carrie Fisher (Star Wars) hatte damals schon gesagt das er ein Arroganter Selbstdarstellender/Egoist Typ ist. Das kommt wohl jetzt wieder raus.



Ich mag ja Carrie Fisher, aber das wird jetzt trotzdem eine etwas delikate bzw. grobe Frage: 
Da ihre Affäre bekannt ist - hat sie das vor oder nachdem sie die Beine für ihn breitgemacht hat erzählt? 
Vorher wäre ehrlich...hinterher...naja wie man so Aussagen von verflossenen Bettpartnern so für bare Münze nehmen kann.


----------



## Nasenbaer42 (26. Mai 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich mag ja Carrie Fisher, aber das wird jetzt trotzdem eine etwas delikate bzw. grobe Frage:
> Da ihre Affäre bekannt ist - hat sie das vor oder nachdem sie die Beine für ihn breitgemacht hat erzählt?
> Vorher wäre ehrlich...hinterher...naja wie man so Aussagen von verflossenen Bettpartnern so für bare Münze nehmen kann.



Oh das ist mir neu, dass da mal was war. Dann haben sie ihr Gezanke in der Trilogie ja gar nicht spielen müssen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Mai 2019)

Kein anderer Indy - da stimme ich ihm gerne zu.
Noch besser wäre noch "kein Indy MEHR". ^^


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (26. Mai 2019)

Hollywood hat leider eh die Neigung, erfolgreiche Marken viel zu oft wiederzukäuen und endlos auszukotzen. Das muss nicht sein.


----------



## Hurshi (26. Mai 2019)

Da gibts eben einen Indy Junior vom Junior den spielt dann egal wer , aber machen tut er das selbe und fertig ist der Lack. 

PS: "Und wegen Startrek. Niemand hätte geglaubt das es jemals einen Kirk aus den Sessel gerissen hätte, und was dann, dann kam Picard, der sogar Zig mal besser war." 
Echt ? Picard besser als Kirk hahaha omg never, wo Batze lebt muss es echt düster sein  .


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Mai 2019)

Es gab ja mal diese "The Young Indiana Jones Chronicles"- Serie.

Weder Sean Patrick Flanery (Young Indy), noch George Hall (Old Indy) haben iirc dort eine schlechte Figur gemacht.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leuenzahn (26. Mai 2019)

Ein alter weißer Mann, das ist halt heute auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß. 

Ich würde hier diverser vorgehen, was buntes oder ne Frau. Irgend n cooler Hund mit Lederjacke. Jetzt hab ich es! Wir nehmen den Hansel von Nvidia!


----------



## AlBundyFan (27. Mai 2019)

da fällt mir einzig der spruch ein "der friedhof ist voll von leuten die sich für unersetzlich hielten".

und es gab schon mal jemand anderen in der rolle des indiana jones....als jungendlicher im weltkrieg.


----------



## AlBundyFan (27. Mai 2019)

Hurshi schrieb:


> Da gibts eben einen Indy Junior vom Junior den spielt dann egal wer , aber machen tut er das selbe und fertig ist der Lack.
> 
> PS: "Und wegen Startrek. Niemand hätte geglaubt das es jemals einen Kirk aus den Sessel gerissen hätte, und was dann, dann kam Picard, der sogar Zig mal besser war."
> Echt ? Picard besser als Kirk hahaha omg never, wo Batze lebt muss es echt düster sein  .



Natürlich war Picard besser als Kirk ... TNG ist die beste Star Trek Serie. Und Picard der beste Kapitän.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Mai 2019)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> Natürlich war Picard besser als Kirk ... TNG ist die beste Star Trek Serie. Und Picard der beste Kapitän.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (27. Mai 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Es gab ja mal diese "The Young Indiana Jones Chronicles"- Serie.


Ich fand auch die Serie gut gemacht. Teilweise recht aufwändig, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Cobar (27. Mai 2019)

Also schon mal kein neuer Indy... damit kann ich leben.
Was mich aber stört, ist der dann 76jährige Indy, der das Geheimnis im Altersheim aufdecken möchte, wohin die ganzen Rheumadecken verschwunden sind.


----------



## Worrel (27. Mai 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Und wegen Startrek. Niemand hätte geglaubt das es jemals einen Kirk aus den Sessel gerissen hätte, und was dann, dann kam Picard, der sogar Zig mal besser war. Fertig.


Frevler!


----------



## Worrel (27. Mai 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Was mich aber stört, ist der dann 76jährige Indy, der das Geheimnis im Altersheim aufdecken möchte, wohin die ganzen Rheumadecken verschwunden sind.


Nach Atlantis, in die Truhe der Tempelritter natürlich, wohin denn sonst?


----------

